# Looking For Sean At NIMT



## tophiass (Feb 21, 2013)

Wondering if anyone has seen or heard from Sean at NIMT? I ask because I haven't been able to contact him in months. He doesn't return my phone calls or answer my emails. It's troubling because over a year and a half ago I sent him 6 engines and a sizable check to have decoders installed and still haven't received them back. That's over 18 months ago. So if anyone is able to contact him I would appreciate it if you could ask him to call me. Thanks.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tophiass said:


> Wondering if anyone has seen or heard from Sean at NIMT? I ask because I haven't been able to contact him in months. He doesn't return my phone calls or answer my emails. It's troubling because over a year and a half ago I sent him 6 engines and a sizable check to have decoders installed and still haven't received them back. That's over 18 months ago. So if anyone is able to contact him I would appreciate it if you could ask him to call me. Thanks.


We have threads on this very problem with Sean.
It is hard for us to even see if he has been here because his profile comes up N/A.

This is because of this very problem when threads were going on I think he told the admin to delete his account. But he has been here since then, I thought everyone got their stuff back from him?
I guess you didn't, I have not seen him here for a while.
You can't even click on his name to see when he logged on last.

I don't know what to tell you, I guess you tried to contact him through his site?


----------



## tophiass (Feb 21, 2013)

my last contact was about 3-4 months ago. He said he was finally just about ready to ship my stuff back to me but nothing since then. I was able to get his phone number from someone here last fall/winter. My first call 3-4 months ago he answered but nothing since, no return of a message. Maybe the Idaho Attorney General's office can offer some help. I hate to go that route but I don't know what else to do. 18 months is a long time to be kept hanging not knowing what's going on.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tophiass said:


> my last contact was about 3-4 months ago. He said he was finally just about ready to ship my stuff back to me but nothing since then. I was able to get his phone number from someone here last fall/winter. My first call 3-4 months ago he answered but nothing since, no return of a message. Maybe the Idaho Attorney General's office can offer some help. I hate to go that route but I don't know what else to do. 18 months is a long time to be kept hanging not knowing what's going on.


I hear you, WAY TOO LONG! It is a hell of a way to do !#%@& business! :smokin::thumbsdown:

You ever see this thread?

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=18537&highlight=nmit


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

He disappears for months at a time, I think he's not as interested in the train business nowadays.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Never pay up front. If it's a business and they say they need you to pay for the parts up front before they can do the work, they probably won't be able to support you down the line. Once they have your money, there isn't any incentive (other than customer service/word of mouth damage occurring) to complete the job in a timely manner.

I've seen Sean come and go on here (as I have from time to time) but this isn't the first time I've seen this type of comment. I hope he fixes whatever issues are out there and gets you what you paid for. At a minimum he should be able to send you your engines and any parts purchased so you can get what is rightly yours back if the work isn't going to get done.


----------



## tophiass (Feb 21, 2013)

at the time I first contacted him he was very active here on the site and everyone seemed to have good things to say about him. What I am most upset about is that he has approx. $1000 worth of engines and cashed a check for $900 and I don't know where to turn at this point. I guess I'll try email, his web site and phone messages one last time and then consider legal routes. But I hate to have to do that, but the $$$ involved requires it at this point.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Not that it'll necessarily help, but here's his website.

North Idaho Model Trains


----------



## tophiass (Feb 21, 2013)

thanks John, I've tried that already


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Not sure what to tell you. He disappears for months at a time and then surfaces. I know that I'd be reluctant to send any work that way with that kind of record...


----------



## JPIII (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm thinking of buying a brass loco. Sean has done a bang up job for me in the past but it looks like other things have his attention now.
Any other referrals?


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

Well i sent him my big boy in march 2013 didnt get it
Back till that nov , soooo yea hes tough to push but hopefully
He will surface again & make things right


----------



## tophiass (Feb 21, 2013)

I sure hope you're right. I go in for surgery tomorrow so it will be 3-4 weeks before I can pursue this again. I just hope in the meantime he surfaces. Otherwise i guess i have no alternative but to pursue it legally. Real bummer to have to do that.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

tophiass said:


> I sure hope you're right. I go in for surgery tomorrow so it will be 3-4 weeks before I can pursue this again. I just hope in the meantime he surfaces. Otherwise i guess i have no alternative but to pursue it legally. Real bummer to have to do that.


Sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do. Sounds like he's been given ample time to complete the work and plenty of opportunities to get back with you but has failed to deliver.


----------

